# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  New little Bufo melanosticus from Hamm!

## victorsgrace

Hi guys!  :Big Grin: 

As some of you know, I took the trip to join the Hamm terrarium- and reptile mass the 8th of march! Arrived home at 03:00 at night, the night between saturday and sunday, danish time. VERY long trip by bus! But totally worht it.

- If you want to check out my writings on the mass itself, go to http://www.frogforum.net/off-topic/2...tml#post216876 

Otherwise, here's some pictures of my new little guy - a Bufo melanosticus - that I bought home from Hamm  :Smile: 




So far I'm thinking of naming him "Pigwidgeon", haha. I was reading Harry Potter & The Goblet of Fire on my way down there and he acts a bit like Rons new owl from that book, "Pig". He's small, extremely jumpy and scurries around his tank alot. I don't know if he's ever been fed by bowl before (the seller just told me he was very tame), but as soon as he saw the crickets, he just jumped inside it and attacked!  :Smile:   Most of the time he sits in his coconut house and scowls at the world, but the other half he's in the tank, crawling around like crazy or jumping around.

Any naming suggestions could be fund and are welcome! Sellers info is that he's male and I'm guessing he's around 1½ years old.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on you Hamm trip and the new toad  :Big Applause: .  I find him handsomely cute  :Smile:  !

----------

